# Multiple Failures of IVF



## MrsClarke35 (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys

I'm after some advice please. I've had two failed fresh IVF cycles and a failed frozen cyscle. Each time the signs are good, stimulation is good, egg quality is good (blastocyst acheived twice) and transfer goes well. Each time I fail at the final implantation hurdle.

I look after myself well, take my drugs, what else can I do? Anyone had reproductive immunology testing? 

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
If you go to the immunes section and read up on immunes testing that should give you a start.
There is also a good book on the topic called "Is your body baby friendly" that goes into detail about different immune issues.
After 4 failed ivf cycles, 3 natural pregnancy miscarriages and a DEIVF failure I went to have immune tests done and was in the highest bracket for natural killer cells. 
The specialist also did  a hysterscopy, endimetrical biopsy and found a small polyp which he removed.
I then did another DEIVF cycle with steroids and had another BFN but have fallen pregnant again naturally 2 months later and have started back on the immunes protocol. Early days only time will tell if these old eggs will work this time, so I'm not jumping up and down yet  
Every ivf cycle I got a definate body reaction a few days after eggs were put back. Very hot skin to touch, fever like flu. I put it down to the natural killer cells going on the attack once I had learnt about them and wasn't surprised at all when the results for them came back putting me in the highest grouping for them.
Other types of immune issues can be around blood clotting and lots of other issues that thankfully you can be treated for once detected. Finding a good immune specialist is half the battle depending on where you are.
Good luck xxx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi

Just reading this with interest I'm in the same boat as you mrs Clarke, I've just had my second failed attempt from blastocyst transfer and all the other signs are positive so I'm thinking there is something else at play.

We just got our bfn this morning but I'm a terrible planner and know I will feel better when I know next steps. From the little I know I think immune testing might be the way to go. I've heard dr gorgy spoken about with regards to immunes do you know anything about him?

I do already have a dd conceived easily and naturally (goodness knows how!) so I'm not sure if immune issues can develop later? Dh has antibodies and I'm wondering if that's causing some of my problems.

Oceana - congratulations on your pregnancy  for a happy and healthy nine months 

L x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi

Have you seen the sticky thread, there are some followup questions that you could ask your clinic to see what they suggest
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0

It does seen as though you could have immune issues. Take a look at these links to the immune issues board, they should give you ideas and help with the next steps  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have also had two fresh and one frozen cycle, resulting in 3 BFN's despite the fact that I am under 30 and one paper should be a straight forward case. We are just in the process of moving clincs and hoping to do level 2 immunes before our next cycle. 

I have also had my level 1 immunes done by my GP and should get the results next week. That might be a good place to start, there is a list that you can print out and take in under Agate's amazing immune FAQs.

Best of luck

Xx


----------

